# Looking for Cougar/Panther-pic



## paaln (Aug 6, 2007)

I once saw a pic of an F9F. It was in white navy colours, with buno and squadron no. clearly visible on the side. It was hanging nose down in cables or something, from the side of a carrier.

Then my puter crashed, so before I got to save the pic, it was gone. The only thing I was able to retrieve after getting pc back from service, was a browser log telling I had googled for "buno 142979".

I know there are many on this forum collecting the odd picture of airplanes in awkward positions, so I had this feeling someone here might have seen it too, and could guide me in its direction again. I have searched for it here, but I don't think this is where I saw it.

Can somebody help, please?

*Edit: found it*. Actually, once I posted this, dang pic popped up everywhere  

But, does anybody have any books that tells what happened to 142979 after this incident? And how it got there in the first place?


----------



## renrich (Aug 7, 2007)

That is a Cougar, I think TF9F-9 trainer and it looks like a sudent pilot missed the wires mostly.


----------



## lucanus (Aug 7, 2007)

Some guy in Fine Scale Modeller just did that pic as a dio...I think
he had the soop on what happened....You could always read the 
book 'No Easy Days' by Douglas Keeneyabout carrier ops...It doesn't
cover this accident but does cover others and mentions the
Challenge of Flight video series

I will look it up for ya

It is in Model Airplane Journal Oct 2006: It happened on the Lexington


----------

